# Found this guy in the street



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

i was walking to a freinds house and this guy was wondering around in the street about to get run over. Is it a lizard? gecko? worth anything?

thanks


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

pics?


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

oops


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

looks like a chameleoon or however u spell it


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

yup it is damn wow found it on the street wow


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

someone careless either let it loose or it escaped, pretty cool lookin tho id keep it

put it next to a solid color, and see if it changes color, if it does id imagine its worth a little bit of change


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

thatsa a chameleion, keep it dude those thinga are worht olie a hundred and alot of people would pay that much to have one


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great find


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

those things cost a pretty penny every time i see them

in the petstores, its a keeper, or you could make

a nice profit off it


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice find!!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

everyone in this thread so far is wrong. DO NOT KEEP IT. You don't know how, for a start you have it sat on snad, with no branches. Unless you learn really fast sell it and make some profit. Until then change the substrate and give it lots of stuff to climb on. Not having a go, just don't want it to die.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Looks like a Veiled Chameleon, definetly try find someone who is experienced in keeping them for the good of the lizard? They are very difficult to care for, they die very easily and are best left for an expert level herper. They require a tree with several branches, they can not live on anything else, several uvb lights, high humidity,misted several times a day which they drink from the leaves, they do not drink from a bowl, daily feeding of live insects, and day and night heat lamps. The price for all of these will cost a fortune, unless you have the money for all of these the lizard will suffer and die. Please for the sake of the lizard try to find a responsible and experienced keeper fast. How ever kept it probably didnt keep its tree in a cage and it found its way outside.


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

alright, i found someone with experience who will take care of him...if he survives till tomorrow. i have added some branches. keep in mind i found this guy on the street and tried to save him, so im doing what i can.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> > alright, i found someone with experience who will take care of him...if he survives till tomorrow. i have added some branches. keep in mind i found this guy on the street and tried to save him, so im doing what i can.
> 
> 
> Your doing the right thing, Wasnt trying to flame you or anything, I understand you did save its life
> ...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

it looks pretty healthy, but it might be socked or stressed. Maybe keep it in the dark? it works with other animals. However, it would go either very pale or very dark if stressed. Glad you have found someone, strange how so many people will tell you to keep such a difficult herp...


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

> Looks like a Veiled Chameleon,


 yep

A week or so ago two different people (from cali ,I think) post on www.kingsnake.com 's forum that they had lost one.

Maybe theres a reward?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i don't think its a veiled, the dome on its head is to small. i think its a flapneck, but like i said im not the best with chameleons.

J-Rod


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

its definitely a veiled, i will be very surprised if i am wrong


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

so i put 7 or 8 crickets in there and within 10 minutes...all gone. Pretty cool watching his tongue fly all the way accoss the tank to snag one. If i decide to keep it, apparently i need some special 75 watt UV light. Anyone know where i can get one for cheap? Broke college dude. Also advice on care is welcome

thanks


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

dude, if you are too broke to afford simple sh*t you can't afford it. They are bastards, just the heating for my savvanah monitor was £100, thats about $180...and thats simple sh*t, not UV, no humidifier. Not to mention you will need a special built tank, fresh crickets and mealworms everyday...its not worth it.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

WolfFish said:


> dude, if you are too broke to afford simple sh*t you can't afford it. They are bastards, just the heating for my savvanah monitor was £100, thats about $180...and thats simple sh*t, not UV, no humidifier. Not to mention you will need a special built tank, fresh crickets and mealworms everyday...its not worth it.
> [snapback]1093234[/snapback]​


yeah i guess i really didn't loo at thepic that well, i didn't notice that his dome came up that high. but yeah it is a veiled.

agree, if you can't afford him then its not worth it. like others have said chameleons require a lot of care and can be quite expensive. u.v lights will cost you about 20 bucks. the fixture for it about 20, a heat light about 10 and the lamp for that about 20. i would also recomande getting a ficus (sp) tree for him and that will cost you about 20 as well i think. you will have to get em one of thoes 67 gallon screen cages that will cost you about 70 bucks plus the frame for it. this is just for the housing and you will need more. like i said if you can't afford it i would say sell em to someone that can. its a good thing that he is eating though casue chameleons can get stresed very easy and stop eating. chameleons are also a very delicate species and simple things as loud noises can stress it out. you also are supposed ot hold em either.what ever you choose good luck with him.

J-Rod


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, really don't want to buy all that stuff(or in Wolffish's words, sh*t), so i took him to the local reptile store. The owner gave me $20, and yeah i know it's worth more but just think of it like finding a $20 bill on the ground. Plus he has a hudge tank with another of the same species in it and promised to tale great care of him.
So in the end he got a good home.

thanks for all the help, for know im sticking with my P's


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

good job







, i would of been very tempted to keep it too. Heating is so expensive because you need one that only gets cooler at night not turn off, and its a bugger.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I would have tried for a little more than $20

Wonder what the lps guy payed for his?


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

well, i got a heating lamp and a bulb for like 15 bcuks at my petstore, look at petstores for the bulbs, and you can even buy a lamp from like homedepot


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

aww crap.... i was gunna offer you 100$ for it but i replyed to late









Nice find


----------



## R-Fury (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow i know im late, but just wow.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

R-Fury said:


> Wow i know im late, but just wow.
> [snapback]1140706[/snapback]​










You dug this thread up to say that


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

he needs the posts...who wants to take my bet that this thread will get another 5 posts all complaining he dug it up and is wasting time lol..i love irony, and hipocrits.


----------



## R-Fury (Jul 19, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> R-Fury said:
> 
> 
> > Wow i know im late, but just wow.
> ...





WolfFish said:


> he needs the posts...who wants to take my bet that this thread will get another 5 posts all complaining he dug it up and is wasting time lol..i love irony, and hipocrits.
> [snapback]1141405[/snapback]​


Well the thread happen to be in the frontpage of the reptiles forum for me, so i didn't know i was diging up anything. also why does it matter, did you get a sudden pain cause i read a thread and expressed my feelings about it? i mean seriously .


----------

